# Make-over to my dream-garage



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all,

After getting the keys last month of our house, it's time to present you the garage 
The garage was on of the important things that was needed when looking for a house. Because I want a big one, to make it my man-cave. 
Where I can detail and put away projects / weekend cars.

So here is the view as it is today from the driveway










Closer view (don't mind the dirty car )










The inside



















Outside




























What has already been done in the month of ownership 
- shaved the hedges
- cut down the (hedera helix)
- make free of the vine, and cut it to the ground to start over next year
- oiled the wooden decoration above the gate

This is a picture of when it looked like, when we just received the key










here's my dad, striping down the _Taxus_










I'm was cutting the _Hedera_, but saw that it was growing in my vine so I decided to complete take it away



















The wood was oiled, so it restored in it's former glory (you can see it in the first pics, also with the cut down vine's)

Sooo this was a short introduction in my renovation project.
There is much to do and much to dream about.
But on thing at a time, and first of all the house itself needs to be done first.
Else the missus wouldn't be that happy.

But we've already planned some things:
Clean it out completly,
dig out the back compartiment,
build up the walls (back compartimant) so it's a complete square building.
complete the roof (as when it rains, it drops inside)
a new port for the back
concrete in the back.

So when that's all complete, we can think on the further steps!
So from now on my details will mostly occur here 

See you next time!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats on the new house bud. Good start so far


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

WoW! Looks like it'll be a great space... :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Thats a really nice and impressive size garage.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice:thumb: looks a good size.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

I am jealous, will be a nice man cave!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That looks a great space great width and height, look forward to up dates your dads been busy:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Now there's some potential! Looks like it could be a great space


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Another good looking thread!!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

O no what thread shal i post on lolol

Good work!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks a nice big garage... could be a nice art deco project 

I shame about the bushes they looked nice.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

why post this twice?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Thnx Paul!

The bushes will grow back, the taxus won't be that massive.
Instead i will trim so there are small balls on the branches;
On the otherside of the wall I will grow back the vines 


Why twice, because I've accidently wanted to change the name and posted twice!
but I don't know how to delete a post?


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Any updates mate???

Pug sure will be cozy in there, congratulations


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

thats some size! looks great!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

No update, as were first doing the house.
Normally in the spring we will start doing work in the garage


----------

